# snuffling mouse



## silver-ranch (Aug 23, 2011)

my mouse has been snuffling since yesterday like he has a cold. i can hear it echoing in his little hut. im asuming its RI and so i wanted to ask the best way to treat it? ive heard a few people talk about something beggining with B, can it be bought over the counter?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You mean Baytril. 
No it can't be bought over the counter (if you're in the UK), it's by vet prescription only.


----------

